# Conectar esmeriladora de 380 trifásica a 220 monofásica



## TELEFUNKEN (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola compañeros so*y* novato en esto de cambiar motores de trifasica a monofasica a ver si me podeis echar una mano porque solo tengo en mi esmeriladora cables no tengo conecsiones como tienen otros motores, tengo cuatro cables uno de masa dos al interuptor y otro que sale del motor, yo queria saber como conectarlo con un condensador y otra cosa la chapa donde ponia la potencia no la tiene ya a ver que condensador pensais que le puede ir bien os pongo unas fotos a ver que os parece, bueno me acabo de dar cuenta que hasta que tenga 5 o mas mensajes no me dejan poner fotos.


----------



## Javitron (Mar 6, 2014)

pues por lo que comentas no podras sacarle toda la potencia con 220 al no poder cambiar la configuración del motor, pero siempre hay que probar haber si resuelve nuestras necesidades.
primero habría que ver que tensiones le llegan a esos tres cables que alimentan al motor, supongo que serán las tres fases de trifásica pero con lo comentado del interruptor me pones en duda ya que no creo que le llegue una fase directa al motor,podria ser el neutro y que use solo dos fases pero lo veo raro, y si puedes medir el consumo de una fase podría ayudar para saber la potencia, ¿el enchufe que lleva es de 4 pines o 5?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2014)

¿Cómo subo *imagenes*?


----------



## TELEFUNKEN (Mar 7, 2014)

Hola Javitron pues si tienes razon tiene dos cables que van al interruptor y luego de este salen otros dos que van al cable de enchufe que no tiene enchufe lo cortaron el cable, tiene estos dos y otro que sale directo del motor y el de masa.


Hola DOSMETROS gracias por el enlace de como poner fotos asi me aclarare mejor 
A ver si me he aclarado con poner fotos

La foto con el euro para que os hagais idea de como es de grande el motor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2014)

Quien te dijo que esa amoladora es trifásica ?

Yo la veo como monofásica y el cable que te sobra sería para el capacitor (o de arranque o auxiliar)


----------



## Javitron (Mar 7, 2014)

¿pero esos cables estaban enchufados asi o has cambiado alguno?no se yo ahi veo muchos cables, tendrias que medis con un polimetro entre los tres cables que salen del motor para identificar las bobinas.


----------



## TELEFUNKEN (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola compañeros pues mi padre la utilizaba hace años y el me dice que es trifasica y si los cables estaban tal y como estan en su dia cortaron el cable porque pusieron otra nueva para desacerse de ella pero estaba funcionando no se habia estropeado y hay la tenemos unos años y e pensado si se podria conectar a monofasica pero yo ya digo en esto nunca lo e hecho y al no tener la chapa de la pontencia del motor sera mas dificil saber que condensador poner y lo de los cables tambien no tengo ni idea de como ponerlos, a ver si me podeis ayudar gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok , no vamos a discutirte  , pero lo extraño es que lleva una llave bipolar cómo las monofásicas.

Conectale un capacitor como los que usan los motores de aire acondicionado de al menos 50 uF y probalo 
















Ver el archivo adjunto 106631


----------



## TELEFUNKEN (Mar 10, 2014)

Hola DOSMETROS pues lo del capacitor ya me a quedado claro cojo uno de 50 uf vale entendido, lo que no me aclaro es como conectar los cables con el capacitor el esquema que me as puesto no lo entiendo bien esque no estoi muy puesto en esto, tengo dos que salen del interuptor otro que sale directo del motor y el de masa, mi pregunta es cuales tengo que juntar y de que manera, como conecto el capacitor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2014)

El capacitor va conectado al tercer cable que sale del motor y a uno de los dos que también salen del motor y van a la llave.

Probalo con extrema prudencia , sin tocarlo y verificando con un buscapolos que no tenga fugas.


----------



## TELEFUNKEN (Mar 11, 2014)

Hola DOSMETROS vale gracias por la ayuda en que consiga el capacitor lo pruebo y te digo que tal muchas gracias compañero.


----------



## TELEFUNKEN (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola DOSMETROS ya consegui el capacitor y lo e montado y funciona bien, lo que pasa esque no tiene mucha fuerza la maquina pero por lo que e leido por internet al ser motores trifasicos y convertirlos en monofasicos pierden bastante potencia e visto que tambien hay variadores para cambiar de 380 a 220 pero no voi a molestarme en conseguir uno la usare asi. Otra cosa que me tiene con dudas esque al otro lado del bobinado tiene otros tres cables inutilizados tapados con cinta aislante, para que serian estos otros tres cables? bueno y muchas gracias por ayudarme compañero.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2014)

TELEFUNKEN dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS ya consegui el capacitor y lo e montado y funciona bien, lo que pasa esque no tiene mucha fuerza la maquina pero por lo que e leido por internet al ser motores trifasicos y convertirlos en monofasicos pierden bastante potencia e visto que tambien hay variadores para cambiar de 380 a 220 pero no voi a molestarme en conseguir uno la usare asi. Otra cosa que me tiene con dudas esque al otro lado del bobinado tiene otros tres cables inutilizados tapados con cinta aislante, para que serian estos otros tres cables? bueno y muchas gracias por ayudarme compañero.



Seguramente sirven para el cambio de conexión del motor de estrella a triángulo


----------



## vrainom (Mar 23, 2014)

TELEFUNKEN dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS ya consegui el capacitor y lo e montado y funciona bien, lo que pasa esque no tiene mucha fuerza la maquina pero por lo que e leido por internet al ser motores trifasicos y convertirlos en monofasicos pierden bastante potencia.



En otro foro de internet citan un circuito supuestamente infalible para hacer funcionar motores de 3 fases con una sola fase. Requiere 3 capacitores, dos de trabajo, uno de arranque, y un relevador potencial. Echale un vistazo.


----------



## TELEFUNKEN (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola compañeros muchas gracias por la ayuda que me habeis prestado.


----------

